# Anyone Seen a Stanley # 532 before?



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't seem to find a picture of one anywhere online. I about ran over this the other day in front of my house, I left it on my front step for two days to see if the person that lost would come back for it but no one did. It was rusted badly enough that nothing on it moved, a little oil took care of that though! Let me know if you can find one online! Looks like a drill press that you would clamp your hand drill into.http://picasaweb.google.com/cmlindgren137/Projects#5359452974835362786


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Federal tools had those for sale 25 years ago check with them


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's and oldie all right


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, Christopher! I've seen plenty of the cheaper ones but, never one as well built as the Stanley.
Sorry I can't help with your question. I would like to own one myself. I'd probably set it in my den instead of my shop. Neat looking tool.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

"Federal tools had those for sale 25 years ago?"

I did? Geeeez..this guy….

I bought 2 of these within the past 8 years at auction.

Anyway, if I could figure out how to post a pic I'd show the 2 I have in my collection. One is a Black and Decker #20 drill stand, the other is an Ingersoll-Rand Model 8870 Drill Press Stand and that's exactly what they were used for. Slide their drill into the sleeve, align it and use the handle to bore down.

A portable drill press that fit in a very small space.

The B & D I have is from the 60's as best as I can tell. The IR is from the 70's.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Neat tool. I bet someone is wondering where that tool went to! It looks like a good strong one that you'd sorely miss. You must be one of the "Blessed Ones" if tools are landing at your door step!

It reminds me of an Italian style citrus press I've used. http://www.amazon.com/COMMERCIAL-ORANGE-CITRUS-MANUAL-JUICER/dp/B001EDW86Q/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1248107488&sr=1-18


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

I'v got one of those in my shop becuase I don't have the room (or the money) to buy a standup drill press (yet).
I think they look like those bottlecappers you use to put caps on home-brew


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL, Right on, Fed!
I mean, who could confuse a dead-blow mallet with an antique drill press??
Christopher, please check out this link.. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-LARGE-DRILL-PRESS-%23-592-MADE-OF-IRON-USA_W0QQitemZ220455096425QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090721?IMSfp=TL090721168004r17013

any chance what you have is a #592 rather than a #532? Stanley however, is notorious for re-using the same ID# for different products.

gman/BYM : Knock off the insulting profane PM's NOW


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

You getting those PM's as well?

Anyway, the e-bay tool you posted poopie WAIT, that does not sound good. I'll shorten that to PK, PK, that tool u posted looks like it has the collar to holds a drill. Once I get the pic thing down I'll pot mine.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I would imagine these were for times when money was tight and people couldn't afford proper drill presses.I saw them being sold when I was a boy in the sixties. But they go back further than that.Alistair


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

That Ebay posting looks quite a bit like the one in Christopher's #532 link in the original post.

I've always been of the opinion that any drill-driven gadget is a crummy excuse for the real thing, having seen lots of band saws, jig saws, lathes and even table saws driven by an electric drill. It was the 1950's version of today's cheapo multi-tool kits with a one-size-fits-all battery pack.

ps Scotsman, you're absolutely right about tools sold for the people of limited means back in the 60's!


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Feel free to stop on by Blowhard. My address is right on my web site. Now I can look forward to having a place to firmly place the end of my boot. As a matter of fact, we're about 15 minutes from Tampa International…

One wonders if this gman guy is a 19 year old punk or an old man with the early form of dementia…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Most of these message boards *administrators* can delete individual users by their ISP origin….to eliminate multiple personalities emanating from the same keyboard. It's worth a look.


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

What a strange place LJ's can be sometimes. It is certainly a # 532. I really have no idea what to do with it….


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

All this over 22 bucks? The blade cost more then that new right? Get over it already. I don't want to read this crap everytime you feel like causing a rift. This crap isn't just between you two or three anymore, it's effecting ALL of us here, and I particularly don't appreciate it, and I don't give a crap who caused a problem or who is responsible, solve it in private so WE don't have to suffer from the bs.


----------

